
Chinese woman offered refund for iPhone X after facial recognition failure - perfectstorm
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2124313/chinese-woman-offered-refund-after-facial-recognition-allows
======
jandrese
Is the iPhone X racist now?

